# Konosuke HD2??



## shankster (Aug 14, 2012)

I just read on Tosho Knife Art's website that "HD2(a variation of konosuke's semi stainless steel)" is coming soon.
Has anyone else heard about this or is it old news?


----------



## wsfarrell (Aug 14, 2012)

One source whose name cannot be spoken suggested that HD2 will have better edge retention, due to composition not hardness.


----------



## K-Fed (Aug 14, 2012)

When can we expect to see them does anyone know?


----------



## labor of love (Aug 14, 2012)

im anxiously waiting also...


----------



## NO ChoP! (Aug 14, 2012)

WT? Are they following the Apple business model; IPod Touch, IPhone5, IPad3....seriously? Can I download the HD2 upgrade?


----------



## slowtyper (Aug 15, 2012)

NO ChoP! said:


> WT? Are they following the Apple business model; IPod Touch, IPhone5, IPad3....seriously? Can I download the HD2 upgrade?



Actually Apple is moving away from that. The newest Ipad is not Ipad3, its just Ipad. 

And I"m sure they aren't the first to come up with numerical model numbers!


----------



## ThEoRy (Aug 15, 2012)

slowtyper said:


> And I"m sure they aren't the first to come up with numerical model numbers!



That's not going to stop them from suing you for patent infringement for using said model though.


----------



## Candlejack (Aug 15, 2012)

slowtyper said:


> Actually Apple is moving away from that. The newest Ipad is not Ipad3, its just Ipad.
> 
> And I"m sure they aren't the first to come up with numerical model numbers!



Well, apple hasn't been first with anything.. except for when Wozniak was with them. Since then, nothing.

But that hasn't stopped them from suing as much as Monster does.


----------



## obtuse (Aug 15, 2012)

Since when was a product upgrade a bad thing? I can't wait to see how these HD2s perform.


----------



## shankster (Aug 15, 2012)

obtuse said:


> Since when was a product upgrade a bad thing? I can't wait to see how these HD2s perform.



Since I just bought 2 HD's in the past year and now I have to upgrade! (just kidding)

I wonder if they'll change anything else,like the profile(not that they should)..


----------



## obtuse (Aug 15, 2012)

I know we're all looking for excuses to buy more knives :biggrin:


----------



## shankster (Aug 15, 2012)

I hope this doesn't get as bad as my "addiction" to upgrading my PC.Try keeping up with that technology!


----------



## obtuse (Aug 15, 2012)

shankster said:


> I hope this doesn't get as bad as my "addiction" to upgrading my PC.Try keeping up with that technology!



I gave up on that two years ago... might be time for an upgrade come windows 8.


----------



## shankster (Aug 15, 2012)

obtuse said:


> I gave up on that two years ago...



Same here..not worth it.


----------



## bieniek (Aug 15, 2012)

Thats funny


----------



## shankster (Aug 15, 2012)

bieniek said:


> Thats funny



What's so funny?


----------



## bieniek (Aug 15, 2012)

Just waiting for the eversharp to show up.

Why would'ya need stones huh?


----------



## shankster (Aug 15, 2012)

bieniek said:


> Just waiting for the eversharp to show up.
> 
> Why would'ya need stones huh?



Sorry bro..I'm not catching your drift..:scratchhead:


----------



## UCChemE05 (Aug 15, 2012)

shankster said:


> Sorry bro..I'm not catching your drift..:scratchhead:



How razor companies keep adding more blades to a cartridge... Give me a Mach 3 any day


----------



## SameGuy (Aug 15, 2012)

LOL! I stocked up on Mach 3 Turbo cartridges at Costco a couple of months ago. Considering I shave every few days, and learned from a cruise ship showgirl that it takes at least ten shaves for a blade to break in... I'm pretty sure I'm set for blades until long after I'll be gone.


----------



## Wagstaff (Aug 15, 2012)

If they jiust named it something else ... be a new steel and not create as much upgraditis.

Wish it I had that stock of mach 3 blades a couple months ago. I used a 5 blade monstrosity that gave me problems. Now I'm a noob at B&B forums and looking into straight razors... don't really want a new obsession, jist a good shave! Never had one of those. Ever.


----------



## Amon-Rukh (Aug 15, 2012)

I switched to straight razor shaving about a year ago and couldn't be happier--it just feels so much better in every way! Plus the straight razor hobby hasn't really cost me that much so far. Granted, that may be because I spend all my spare change on knives and don't have anything left for the razors.... :scratchhead:


----------



## Wagstaff (Aug 15, 2012)

Knifelust is strong... sharpening bug is strong.... bank balance is weak.... and I'm sorry for the thread drift. So.... whadabout them HD2s?


----------



## stevenStefano (Aug 15, 2012)

I guess this could perhaps be an example of the downsides of being secretive when it comes to what steel is used in your knives. You could have a new amazing steel that is way better than the old one but if you can't tell anyone the difference between them there might be some cynical people seeing it as just marketing


----------



## Namaxy (Aug 15, 2012)

UCChemE05 said:


> How razor companies keep adding more blades to a cartridge... Give me a Mach 3 any day



I stick to Atra's.


----------



## wsfarrell (Aug 15, 2012)

stevenStefano said:


> I guess this could perhaps be an example of the downsides of being secretive when it comes to what steel is used in your knives. You could have a new amazing steel that is way better than the old one but if you can't tell anyone the difference between them there might be some cynical people seeing it as just marketing



+10


----------



## Chefdog (Aug 15, 2012)

Namaxy said:


> I stick to Atra's.



Amen to that! Old school Gillette twin trac for me!

Oh yeah, I'm waitin for the Super-Ultra-Mega-HD7, with electron size carbides hardened to 87HRc.


----------



## shankster (Aug 15, 2012)

Chefdog said:


> get in line pal.......


----------



## shankster (Aug 15, 2012)

stevenStefano said:


> I guess this could perhaps be an example of the downsides of being secretive when it comes to what steel is used in your knives. You could have a new amazing steel that is way better than the old one but if you can't tell anyone the difference between them there might be some cynical people seeing it as just marketing



I guess we'll just have to wait and see..


----------



## Customfan (Aug 15, 2012)

Interesting approach... Never thought of it that way... I guess if you keep it a mistery then your customers cant appreciate value added until they try it and see palpable results... Right? Then its all word of mouth... This creates too issues:

1) It takes time
2) the difference big enough to justify the expenditure / upgrade.

Got me thinking.... :lol2:


----------



## brainsausage (Aug 16, 2012)

SameGuy said:


> LOL! I stocked up on Mach 3 Turbo cartridges at Costco a couple of months ago. Considering I shave every few days, and learned from a cruise ship showgirl that it takes at least ten shaves for a blade to break in... I'm pretty sure I'm set for blades until long after I'll be gone.



Ten shaves? Are you talking about your legs?  I'm lucky to get 3-4 outta my Mach 3's. I have a stupid coarse beard though... Might be time to switch to a straight?


----------



## brainsausage (Aug 16, 2012)

I've yet to play with any of these semi stainless wonder steels. My biggest plus when using high carbon is the feedback when cutting. I can definitely feel the food more during the actual cutting process, stainless feels- well- 'dull' to me(for lack of a better term). How do these semi alloys perform in that respect?


----------



## NO ChoP! (Aug 17, 2012)

I find two problems with these new 3,4 and 5 bladed razors...

1) the more blades, the closer together they are, meaning either coarse hair doesn't get cut or the razors clogs super quick.
2) the addition of extra blades adds to the height/ size, making it difficult to close trim with...

I've been contemplating trying a straight for a long while....

As far as the Konosuke is concerned, I'd be happy to see a new and improved steel; I just hope it's not the same steel just hardened a little more...I think the HD is pretty awesome, so if they have made it better; kudos!


----------



## EdipisReks (Aug 17, 2012)

brainsausage said:


> I've yet to play with any of these semi stainless wonder steels. My biggest plus when using high carbon is the feedback when cutting. I can definitely feel the food more during the actual cutting process, stainless feels- well- 'dull' to me(for lack of a better term). How do these semi alloys perform in that respect?



i have tk's Heiji right now, and it feels as good as any carbon i've owned or tried. my little HD petty also feels great, but a petty and a gyuto are different things, so i don't know how applicable the experience of it is.


----------



## K-Fed (Aug 17, 2012)

The HD gyuto I had sharpened up very easily and felt much like slightly alloyed carbon steels ( blue 1, 2, 52100 etc. ) to me in use but has better corrosion resistance, and a longer lasting edge if you're working with acidic foods.


----------



## Wagstaff (Aug 21, 2012)

From what I see on the vendor site with asterisks, HD2 is a profile change. Same HD steel.


----------



## UCChemE05 (Aug 21, 2012)

With the shots currently posted, it looks like there's a bit more curve along with length of the blade with the HD2... though the description says the contrary...


----------



## Customfan (Aug 21, 2012)

Where are you guys looking at these HD2's?


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Aug 21, 2012)

Customfan said:


> Where are you guys looking at these HD2's?



Konosuke HD section of the site we don't link to here.


----------



## shankster (Aug 21, 2012)

Johnny.B.Good said:


> Konosuke HD section of the site we don't link to here.



Seems to be some conflicting information here..

The site (which shall remain nameless) is selling an HD knife with a different profile(similar to that of the Masamoto KS,I think) with no mention of any change in steel composition,but it's listed as HD2

Tosho Knife Arts,on the other hand states that the new HD2 will be a variation of steel to that of the HD,with no mention of a change in profile..

I have only dealt with Tosho(and he carries a ton of Konosuke products and he(Ivan) knows his stuff) so I'm inclined to believe him over the other retailer.

Very interesting indeed....


----------



## shankster (Aug 21, 2012)

Update..
Seems Tosho is selling a couple of HD2 knives as of today.

https://toshoknifearts.com/shop/kni... made,but the profile looks to be the same...


----------



## Wagstaff (Aug 22, 2012)

profile does look the same, there. Curiouser and curiouser.


----------



## labor of love (Aug 22, 2012)

the word is that hd2 is more reactive but has better retention. mark talks about it at his forum. my understanding is is the original hd steel is being discontinued and replaced with hd2. the kono funayuki is patterned after carters knives. theres no mention of a change in profile anywhere.


----------



## Wagstaff (Aug 22, 2012)

labor of love said:


> ... theres no mention of a change in profile anywhere.


 My bad. I was trying to interpret the photos and labeling. I withdraw prior comments. (I don't want to start rumors!)


----------



## NO ChoP! (Aug 22, 2012)

I did notice Tosho lists the HD2 @ 61-63hrc, whereas the original HD is listed @ 61hrc... wonder if it's the same steel just with a new heat treat? It would have been cool to see the stamp as "HD2", to differentiate....

Again, I really like my HD, it's light and nimble, gets real sharp, yet is very tough; takes tons of abuse....also curious.


----------



## SameGuy (Aug 22, 2012)

I had read that at least one of the Sakai workshops was moving toward a more KS-like profile for their western blades. I'm surprised Kono wasn't in on that.


----------



## labor of love (Aug 22, 2012)

sameguy check out this sakai yusuke ks profile review 
http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/7825-Gisele-(wanring-long-winded-and-pic-heavy)


----------



## reagan (Aug 23, 2012)

NO ChoP! said:


> I did notice Tosho lists the HD2 @ 61-63hrc, whereas the original HD is listed @ 61hrc... wonder if it's the same steel just with a new heat treat? It would have been cool to see the stamp as "HD2", to differentiate....
> 
> Again, I really like my HD, it's light and nimble, gets real sharp, yet is very tough; takes tons of abuse....also curious.








Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## chinacats (Aug 23, 2012)

Welcome Reagan!


----------

